# Caressa: ''Bertolacci avrà difficoltà. Bacca non è da 20 gol.''



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Gli dò ragione solo su Bertolacci. E' un interno incursore, fine.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

Maurizio Caressa commenta il poker, è normale che di calcio ne capisca poco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Insomma, ha sparato a 0 su qualsiasi colpo, molto obiettivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo, allora possiamo solo stupire in positivo


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

I romanisti già se la fanno sotto ?


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Caressa rappresenta il degrado dell'attuale giornalismo calcistico italiano. Tra lui e il suo amico di mangiate Pardo, non so chi sia il peggiore.
Comunque speriamo di riesumarle a maggio ste dichiarazioni!


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, ha sparato a 0 su qualsiasi colpo, molto obiettivo.



Insomma... Ha detto un po' quello che dicono tutti qui. Cioè che Mexes non è affidabile. Su Bacca è stato realista. Davvero può fare 22 reti? Lo score per degli attaccanti della Liga una volta arrivati in Italia viene diviso per due. Per me Bacca farà bene ma si fermerà sui 15-16 gol. Su Bertolacci invece ha ragionissima.


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

Strano non abbia detto: "Ibra al Milan non serve, alla Roma invece..."


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Caressa rappresenta il degrado dell'attuale giornalismo calcistico italiano. Tra lui e il suo amico di mangiate Pardo, non so chi sia il peggiore.
> Comunque speriamo di riesumarle a maggio ste dichiarazioni!



Tutti e due usciti dallo stesso buco nero.


----------



## diavolo (19 Agosto 2015)

Ci faranno a pezzi.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Un altro che mi sta scadendo parecchio.. A Sky quelli che ne capiscono veramente sono Trevisani, Compagnoni e forse Gentile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2015)

Si è scordato di dire "ricordatevi che dovete morire"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Insomma... Ha detto un po' quello che dicono tutti qui. Cioè che Mexes non è affidabile. Su Bacca è stato realista. Davvero può fare 22 reti? Lo score per degli attaccanti della Liga una volta arrivati in Italia viene diviso per due. *Per me Bacca farà bene ma si fermerà sui 15-16 gol*. Su Bertolacci invece ha ragionissima.


Hai detto niente, chiaro che non arriverà a 20 goal ma ciò non vuol dire che non possa fare bene. Mexes ruoterà con Ely e Romagnoli, un pacchetto adeguatissimo per questa serie A, quindi la difesa nemmeno rappresenta un problema. Ha ragione soltanto su Bertolacci.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hai detto niente, chiaro che non arriverà a 20 goal ma ciò non vuol dire che non possa fare bene. Mexes ruoterà con Ely e Romagnoli, un pacchetto adeguatissimo per questa serie A, quindi la difesa nemmeno rappresenta un problema. *Ha ragione soltanto su Bertolacci.*



E io che ho detto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E io che ho detto?


Sembrava lo difendessi pure sulle critiche ad attacco e difesa.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembrava lo difendessi pure sulle critiche ad attacco e difesa.



No, cercavo di trovare un minimo di logica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2015)

Carezza


----------



## bmb (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Un altro che mi sta scadendo parecchio.. A Sky quelli che ne capiscono veramente sono Trevisani, Compagnoni e forse Gentile.



Compagnoni toglilo.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Ammesso che abbia ragione,lui ovviamente ci augura il meglio...


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti e due usciti dallo stesso buco nero.



Non so se siano più patetici a Sky o quelli di Premium che gli scimmiottano e gli rubano gli opinionisti/giornalisti


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Non so se siano più patetici a Sky o quelli di Premium che gli scimmiottano e gli rubano gli opinionisti/giornalisti



No, no. Usciti dalla setta di Michele Plastino


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, no. Usciti dalla setta di Michele Plastino



A scusa non conosco.. pensavo parlassi di Sky..


----------



## markjordan (19 Agosto 2015)

caressa odia il milan , mediaset gli ha soffiato il giocattolo , la cl , rosica


----------



## cris (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Mi piace perchè ha argomentato a dovere tali affermazioni


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Buon segno quando a Sky si cagano sotto.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''


Non ha menzionato Ely, questo a mio parere significa che non sta seguendo il Milan ma solo il mercato sulla carta.
Su Bertolacci credo abbia ragione, per quanto riguarda Bacca a me sembra un giocatore che anche se non arriverà a 20 gol ne farà fare diversi anche ad altri.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ha detto quello che dicono in molti. Spero solo che sia stato sincero con se stesso e non per gufare, ma non mi sorprenderei se lo facesse.


----------



## Il Genio (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Quali parole aspettarsi da un gobbo che gode nel commentare le sconfitte del Milan?

Gli darò credito quando riuscirà a guardarmi negli occhi senza salire su uno sgabello


----------



## Doctore (19 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si è scordato di dire "ricordatevi che dovete morire"


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> *Quali parole aspettarsi da un gobbo che gode nel commentare le sconfitte del Milan?*
> 
> Gli darò credito quando riuscirà a guardarmi negli occhi senza salire su uno sgabello



E' romanista. Forse l'unico non gobbo a Sky


----------



## Il Genio (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' romanista. Forse l'unico non gobbo a Sky




È gobbo fidati


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> È gobbo fidati



E' romanista


----------



## Il Genio (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' romanista



Non insisto, quell'avatar mi inquieta abbastanza &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;

Però mi riservo di chiedere nuovamente al mio contatto 

PS mi sta tremendamente sui fondelli, non sono obbiettivo


----------



## wfiesso (19 Agosto 2015)

Mi fa piacere tutto sto parlar male di qualsiasi cosa ci riguardi (marotta, caressa, l'espresso ecc) vuol dire che, anche se non siamo completi, iniziano a temerci. Bene così, sparino pure a zero, così mister e giocatori lavoreranno piu serenamente e a fine campionato tireremo le somme


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

strano...mi sarei che un giornalista sportivo di Sky parlasse bene del Milan..scherzi a parte,ma la guerra per i diritti tv della champions ha portato a una situazione di antipatia nei nostri confronti che sfiora il patetico..


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non insisto, quell'avatar mi inquieta abbastanza &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Però mi riservo di chiedere nuovamente al mio contatto
> 
> PS mi sta tremendamente sui fondelli, non sono obbiettivo



Lavorava su canali locali occupandosi di Roma come giornalistatifoso prima di passare a Sky. Ritiene Totti il più grande calciatore italiano della storia e ha già avuto litigi con giornalisti laziali. Lui stesso poi in un'intervista ha ammesso, incalzato, di essere romanista.


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lavorava su canali locali occupandosi di Roma come giornalistatifoso prima di passare a Sky. Ritiene Totti il più grande calciatore italiano della storia e ha già avuto litigi con giornalisti laziali. Lui stesso poi in un'intervista ha ammesso, incalzato, di essere romanista.



a me piaceva molto quando,all'inizio degli anni 90 commentava le partite della Bundesliga su Tele+...ricordo che in una stagione furono trasmesse parecchie partite del Kaiserslautern,all'epoca una squadra tosta in Germania ( Kunz,Sforza,Brehme,Kuka.. )..molto preparato,ricordo come marcava l'accento sui calciatori tedeschi degno del miglior Bizzotto mentre scandisce "Schwainstaigherrr"


----------



## Il Genio (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lavorava su canali locali occupandosi di Roma come giornalistatifoso prima di passare a Sky. Ritiene Totti il più grande calciatore italiano della storia e ha già avuto litigi con giornalisti laziali. Lui stesso poi in un'intervista ha ammesso, incalzato, di essere romanista.



Chapeau 

Dopo Rivera anche per me Totti è stato il migliore, anni luce davanti ai vari Baggio e Del Piero, e parlo solo di gente vista con il miei occhi, non azzardo nulla su Piola, Meazza o Valentino Mazzola...

Ciò non toglie che lo ritengo un buon giornalista schiavo purtroppo del successo che l'ha spinto a diventare una caricatura di se stesso


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Chapeau
> 
> Dopo Rivera anche per me Totti è stato il migliore, anni luce davanti ai vari Baggio e Del Piero, e parlo solo di gente vista con il miei occhi, non azzardo nulla su Piola, Meazza o Valentino Mazzola...
> 
> Ciò non toglie che lo ritengo un buon giornalista schiavo purtroppo del successo che l'ha spinto a diventare una caricatura di se stesso



Su Baggio non saprei, sul resto assolutamente concorde


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Maurizio Caressa commenta il poker, è normale che di calcio ne capisca poco



.


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2015)

Su Bacca ha ragione, ma non certo per colpa sua, piuttosto per mancanza di rifinitori ed assist man.


----------



## Hammer (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Caressa è filojuventino. No problem.


----------



## Love (19 Agosto 2015)

ulteriore conferma che sky è contro il Milan...stop...se lo avesse preso la juve romagnoli...altro che roma l'ha venduto benissimo...super colpo della juve...dai su...sono patetici...rimango con sky giusto perchè mp fa ca.are....


----------



## accadde_domani (19 Agosto 2015)

Caressa è romanista, come Pardo e tanti altri a Sky e nella Rai, ma questa analisi assolutamente poco obiettiva non è figlia di ciò, bensì del fatto che il Milan è la squadra capofila di chi sta con Premium, mentre Roma e Juve stanno con Sky e vedrete che per questo saranno trattate con un occhio di riguardo dalla TV di Murdoch. Purtroppo questo è il giornalismo sportivo in Italia.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Fossi in bacca andrei a farcire (termine non usato casualmente) la Parodi solo per dispetto. Sarebbe esilarante come cosa. Mentre lui va in giro a sparare azzate Carlos farebbe un gol che vale più di queste famose 20 reti Ahaha


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma vi prendete pure la briga di rispondere a quel fantoccio di Caressa? Pfff

"Aguero è uno dei calciatori più sopravvalutati della storia" Cit.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Chapeau
> 
> Dopo Rivera anche per me Totti è stato il migliore, anni luce davanti ai vari Baggio e Del Piero, e parlo solo di gente vista con il miei occhi, non azzardo nulla su Piola, Meazza o Valentino Mazzola...
> 
> *Ciò non toglie che lo ritengo un buon giornalista schiavo purtroppo del successo che l'ha spinto a diventare una caricatura di se stesso*


Sono d'accordo, io l'ho sempre visto come una sorta di Signorini del giornalismo calcistico, molto preparato, ma venduto a pagliacciate, tipo Benedetta Domenica e cose varie. Tra l'altro ha anche una laurea alla LUIS con il massimo dei voti, anche se molti giornalisti Sky hanno un curriculum di alto livello, ex-calciatori a parte, tutti laureati col massimo dei voti. Spero che nello stesso tranello non cada Federico Buffa, anche se quest'ultimo lo vedo più dignitoso nella sua professione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Agosto 2015)

Caressa sta al calcio quanto il sale nel caffè


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Quanto ottimismo.


----------



## Casnop (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''


Romagnoli giocherà con Ely, Bertolacci è una mezzala piena, Bacca con i suoi gol sarà decisivo per le sorti del Milan. Andiamo a Berlino, Caressa? Anzi, pensandoci bene, vacci tu.


----------



## BlackAndWhite (20 Agosto 2015)

questo ha anche detto che il centrocampo della roma e il piu forte dell globo lol


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2015)

Quando parla cambio canale, quando commenta le partite del Milan su Sky tolgo il commento. Sempre stato antipatico e col tempo è diventato insopportabile, è convinto di essere il più grande intenditore di calcio del pianeta


----------



## bmb (20 Agosto 2015)

Un montato.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

Lo vedrei bene a fare da sous chef alla moglie. Di calcio ne capisce davvero molto molto poco.

Le spara sempre grossissime. Penso, per fare clamore.


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Quando parla cambio canale, quando commenta le partite del Milan su Sky tolgo il commento. Sempre stato antipatico e col tempo è diventato insopportabile, è convinto di essere il più grande intenditore di calcio del pianeta



È diventato la brutta caricatura di sè stesso. Supponente e altezzoso, sa tutto lui.


----------



## Milanoide (20 Agosto 2015)

Tutte le sue affermazioni verranno smentite dai fatti


----------



## Brain84 (20 Agosto 2015)

Dichiarazioni faziose e inutili.


----------



## Casnop (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo vedrei bene a fare da sous chef alla moglie. Di calcio ne capisce davvero molto molto poco.
> 
> Le spara sempre grossissime. Penso, per fare clamore.


.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Fabio Caressa ha parlato del Milan negli studi di Sky Sport, dando una sua opinione sulla situazione rossonera: ''La Roma ha venduto benissimo Romagnoli. Ora il Milan avrà una difesa composta da lui e Mexes. Quindi a guidarla ci sarà il francese. Questo può essere un problema. Bertolacci invece non è una mezzala e avrà difficoltà. Bacca giocatore da 20 gol? Ho molte perplessità a riguardo.''



Caressa, tifoso della Roma che parla a sky sport...
Ma cosa volete che dica?
***********************


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2015)

"Aguero? Una pippa assurda, gioca lì solo perchè parente di Maradona" cit.


----------



## koti (20 Agosto 2015)

Ha anche detto che Mihajlovic come allenatore non ha mai combinato nulla e che vede meglio l'Inter.


----------



## alessandro77 (20 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "Aguero? Una pippa assurda, gioca lì solo perchè parente di Maradona" cit.



beh, pippa no, ma a me non pare neanche sto fenomeno


----------



## alessandro77 (20 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto che Mihajlovic come allenatore non ha mai combinato nulla e che vede meglio l'Inter.



oddio, dipende, sui non risultati del nostro mister non è che ci sia andato tanto distante mentre sul fatto dell'Inter ha detto una cosa che pensano in tanti e che, anche se personalmente la penso diversamente, ci può stare.


----------



## O Animal (20 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> beh, pippa no, ma a me non pare neanche sto fenomeno



Guardati un paio di partite del City e ti ricrederai... In questo momento non c'è attaccante più forte al mondo...


----------



## alessandro77 (20 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Guardati un paio di partite del City e ti ricrederai... In questo momento non c'è attaccante più forte al mondo...



addirittura?mah.. de gustibus


----------



## O Animal (20 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> addirittura?mah.. de gustibus



No gustibus... Facto loquuntur...


----------



## ilcondompelato (20 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> caressa odia il milan , mediaset gli ha soffiato il giocattolo , la cl , rosica



sai quanto se ne fotte dei diritti ch.League?? niente
lui prenderà lo stesso stipendio lavorando meno


----------



## uoteghein (20 Agosto 2015)

Tutto ciò che dice all'infuori di "All-in, Fold, Raise" non dovrebbe essere preso in considerazione.


----------

